# Grana Pandano cheese



## LadyCook61 (Feb 28, 2008)

I really like this cheese, freshly grated , I use it on pasta, sandwiches, casseroles.


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 29, 2008)

Me too.  Tastes like a moister, sweeter, less concentrated version of Parmeggiano Reggiano.


----------

